
Bayes rule explained - Fazel94
http://www.ling.upenn.edu/courses/cogs501/Bayes1.html
======
Fazel94
In college I failed to gain intuition about Bayes rule and since then I faced
it a lot in every where I go, This links explain the intuition remarkably
well.

